

Ask YC: Choosing a web framework - crazyirish

I have 3 use cases for a simple web app.
1)have people create accounts
2)login and change settings
3)as well as have people (without accounts) come and verify data.
Because of what I'm doing I'd like to integrate with an existing captcha system (a-la recaptcha).
Being lazy, I'd like to write the least amount of code, what webframework would you guys use?
======
mdipierro
You can easily modify KPAX (<http://www.vimeo.com/1098656>) to do what you
need, and more. kpax is based on web2py (<http://mdp.cti.depaul.edu>) and you
can download it from here
(<http://mdp.cti.depaul.edu/appliances/default/show/37>).This
(<http://mdp.cti.depaul.edu/AlterEgo/default/show/99>) shows how to add
captcha. I will help you more if you sign up for the web2py google group.

------
thomasswift
rails

RESTFUL authentication - <http://railscasts.com/episodes/67> recaptcha -
<http://agilewebdevelopment.com/plugins/recaptcha>

but you might have to modify it a little bit to allow non-account holders to
modify data, sort of unconventional?

------
noodle
if you're looking for ease of use and speed, here, i'd suggest going with a
framework on a language you already know well.

what languages would those be?

~~~
crazyirish
ruby, c, scheme, and ocaml

------
tolas
since you know ruby, i'd suggest ramaze, sinatra, merb or rails (in order of
my preference)

